# Darstellung "globaler" Klassen/Libraries im Klassendiagramm



## Saheeda (14. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

wir sollen für ein Schulprojekt eine eigene Library schreiben, ähnlich der Math-Lib.
Diese wird vermutlich von ziemlich vielen anderen Klassen verwendet werden. Wie kann man sowas am besten im Klassendiagramm darstellen? Von jedem potentiellen Nutzer eine Relation zu dieser Hilfs-Klasse zu ziehen erscheint mir recht unsauber und "cluttered".  

Oder kann ich das einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen und muss nur die "eigentlichen Programmklassen" darstellen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## stg (14. Apr 2015)

Wer deine lib später einmal verwendet, interessiert dich an dieser Stelle überhaupt nicht. Interessant ist nur der interne Aufbau (als Dokumentation für Entwickler) und öffentliche Schnittstellen (als Dokumentation für Anwender). Was du ansprichst gehört dann eher in entsprechende Klassendiagramme von den Anwendungen, die deine lib später einmal benutzen. Da solche "Hilfsklassen" wie z.B. java.util.Math aber oftmals final und nicht instanzierbar sind, bleibt das alles dann doch meist recht überschaubar, was das Klassendiagram angeht


----------



## Saheeda (14. Apr 2015)

Hallo stg,

es geht mir ja um die Anwendung, in welcher die Lib benutzt wird. Die ist nur Teil eines größeren Projekts.


----------



## stg (14. Apr 2015)

Dann stellt sich primär die Frage, wie detailliert das UML Diagramm werden soll. Oftmals wird der "Usage" Teil auch ganz weggelassen. Aber grundsätzlich: Wenn es viele, viele Abhängigkeiten gibt, dann ist das eben so und gehört auch dokumentiert.

Siehe auch hier: UML dependency is directed, supplier-client relationship which shows that some element requires other model elements.


----------

